# Gettin' back in the game!!!



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well so I have been away from the Brute game for a while. I am finally gettin' back in and doing some changes to the Brute. Can't wait to get my orders in and dunk Ole Bessy in the nearest hole. First to go are the 29.5 'Laws. They are great tires but I think I am ready to try something different. I have ordered 32" Terms, which by the way are on backorder for the next couple of weeks, but as soon as they get in Ole Bessy gonna grow a little bit. 

I hope all of the friends that I have made on this site over the last few years have been doin' great and can't wait to meet up with you again and ride.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

back order? my dealer has just recieded 12 sets of 32 terms


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I spoke with SuperATV yesterday and they said it would be at least 2 weeks before they got anymore and they would call as soon as they arrived.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad your back gumby are you lifting it anymore then what you have on it now and glad you decided to keep it...I thought you were selling it and hope you are doing good glad to see ya back man


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome back Gumby. I'm glad your feeling enough better to keep the ole Brute. You may as well throw some catvos love at it and some power steering!! 

----that is all---


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am gonna be keeping where it is at for now. But some CATVoS love is on the horizon. Gonna be tearing it down and doing some custom powdercoating. I am thinking 6" CATVoS with frame, lift, racks, and a few more odds and ends powdercoated Orange.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Call S3.. They just got in a bunch too. And are in Shreveport.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Call s3 Powersports, call kirts automotive talk to Ronnie. They got plenty there. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I do appreciate the help, and I will give S3 a call. However, due to me being offshore at the moment and it still being over a week til I get home. Also, getting a discount with SuperATV and free shipping, I will probably just wait the 2 weeks and order from them. I did check with a few other places today and was able to find some in stock but with stupid markups on them, like 50 bucks a tire kinda stupid!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow!!! Talk about a big suck. I hate when people do that. Supply & demand I guess.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

You will like the 32 terms.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love my terms also


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Had terms but not 32s and my ol2s put them too shame.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*whats up buddy. Glad to see you back. Good to talk to you not long ago. *


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

glad to see you comming back ,meet you a cooterville ,right before you problem ,anway proud to hear that your back at it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, and Rmax can't wait to see ya again bud. Dale, we have gotta get together and ride again, it has been way too long.


----------

